# google talk with video



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can I get it on cm7?


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes and it works really well

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Where do I get it?


----------



## crimsonblake (Nov 16, 2011)

Go here

and download and flash gapps-gb-20110828-newtalk-signed.zip it's about the 9th one down on the list... do this after flashing normal gapps.

Took me about 5 months to figure this out, lol


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i cant just download an apk?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

also what u mean flash regular first?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

My GTalk kills my connection to Google servers when I get a video invite or try to make a video call. When it does "work" that's what I get lol.









Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod7 using RootzWiki Forums.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

thats what i was getting on bamf i have to try the new instal on CM7... ill post back


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> thats what i was getting on bamf i have to try the new instal on CM7... ill post back


I just did and I posted what it gave me. Hopefully you have better results.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

It works for me.


----------

